# Euro power connectors



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Before I get shot down in flames :lol: I have done a search but could not find answers :lol: 

What connectors am I going to need to connect up electrics in France? I have also read about phase discrepancies and some products that eliminate this or at least warn you of it. C :lol: Can anyone please point me in the right direction so that I can get myself sorted out in advance?
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hi Keith,
From my experience most hook-ups are the standard ones with a few needing a continental 2 pin adapter . .
- as for ? phase disthingy . . I carry a polarity meter to check if hook-up is ok


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

Just take a normal hook-up lead with the usual 16a blue plug on the end. You should also take an adaptor lead for the old french 2 pin plugs as some sites still have them. See Here

Do you need to worry about reverse polarity? I assume with an RV you'll have an isolating Tx and double pole switching with RCD anyway? Most of your appliances will also be double insulated I presume?


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kieth,
You will need one of these.

Just plugs on the end of your standard lead.

You can check for reversed polarity with a mains socket tester (available from most DIY stores for @ £8) and if neccesary you can make a change over lead quite simply by wiring a male cee plug and a female cee plug together but swapping the positive on 1 of them.
I don't think you get this problem with French (or German) plugs as they are designed to go in either way round. Sounds crazy but I have never had reversal on continental hookups but have on cee hookups.
You can buy a gizmo that automatically does the switching but as we don't run anything that could be affected, I haven't bothered.
We were also deck camping on route to Greece last year next to a guy who had a reverse polarity detector fited and he couldn't draw power for the whole voyage. Hope the above is of some use.
Richard


----------



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mains Polarity Switch*

Hi Keith

Have a look at Mains Polarity Changeover Switch.

We got this one from Riversway Leisure although there may be cheaper places. Found it invaluable in France where every site we stopped at seemed to be wired differently to the last one.

Some others may say carry 2 euro connectors, one wired each way and a mains and a polarity tester, but I think this is better as I cannot lose or mislay both bits.

It is wired into the mains supply between the input connector and the charger/distribution unit. If the polarity is incorrect it buzzes and all I need to do is flick the switch over the other way.

Wouldn't be without it

Keith G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Last year we camped in a lot of sites that still used the continental plug in France, Spain and Andora. Reverse polarity was common. This is also true of sites with the standard 16A connector and so I suggest a short 16A-16A lead with reverse polarity covers more situations than an continental to 16A with reverse polarity.

We are planning to go to Italy this year. Do any sites use the Italian straight plugs or are they continental or 16A? as France?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Connectors*

Hi Keith,
Being belt and braces myself I take connectors to cover all eventualities.
1off IP44 to two French two pin for when the supply is very tight ( used with much caution because you need to check polarity of both supply sockets. Must be the same. Also could be deemed as pinching juice so only used in extremis whilst cooking and keeping alert. Dutch idea seen on the Med).
1off IP44 male to female reversing lead ( if supply is reverse polarity)
1off IP44 to French two pin.
2 off 25M lengths of cable with IP44 male and Female connectors.
1off Polarity tester
1off Consumption Monitor ( rarely used)

Have used them all at various locations the full 50m cable many times in France, Germany and Italy.
Dont be surprised if one day you wake up to find a Dutchman has decided to share your electric and inserted a splitter. It happened to us when a supply post shorted out in the rain.

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks chaps for all your replies :lol: :lol: 
I will get a couple of the two pin French connectors and play about with them..... I had forgotten about the Tx Ken, I thought it was just there to wind up CC wardens when it trips out their little locked boxes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Many thanks to all who took the time to help me out.......

Keith


----------

